# December 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Nov 24, 2014)

Poll closes November 30th, at 11:59 PM.




Click here for the current time


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 24, 2014)

The mind boggles.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like how nicely you've arranged them fin.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 29, 2014)

Coming up in the lead is Glass Eye, with seven paces in the register, barreling into first and holding tightly to it!

Coming up behind with a close six paces, Invisible Structure tails first, looking for an opening and coming sharp around those curves, Mike (oh he's definitely hungry for the title this year, Steve!)

In third, Polaris maintaining a close distance, eyeing Glass and Structure and just waiting for his own chance to strike (just _eyeing_ them, Steve, just _eyeing _them, being real smart here, real smart, no need to rush in when there's _no real _justification for the risk, just sitting back, waiting for his moment, doing a real good job of controlling his movements and _observing _the competition; a very smart player, Polaris) Yeah. (_Real_​ smart)

With one lap left in the race it's still anyone's game, folks, and it looks like it'll be a close one! (a _real_ good race, Steve, just a _real_ good race)


----------



## Bishop (Nov 29, 2014)

Was hoping for polaris so I could write about nukes


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 30, 2014)

You can still write about nukes. Just call one of the nukes "Glass Eye."


----------



## Bishop (Nov 30, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> You can still write about nukes. Just call one of the nukes "Glass Eye."



True. But I have a different idea for Glass Eye, so


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 30, 2014)

*sigh*

I guess Turd in the Punchbowl isn't going to win. Oh well.

Hey, high fives to whoever voted for that! All hope is not lost!


----------

